# Month by month pics---



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Is there anyone here who is able to post a picture of each month of their dog or any dog starting from birth to 12 mo? I would like to see all 12 months to see how they change. Thanks for whoever can do this.:smooch:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BELLA said:


> Is there anyone here who is able to post a picture of each month of their dog or any dog starting from birth to 12 mo? I would like to see all 12 months to see how they change. Thanks for whoever can do this.:smooch:


Im on my way out , but when I get home , let me get them together and I can of Abbie or Maggie or both.... Actually Abbie is only 7 months old.... so I can do till now....


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmm, I might be able to, when I get onto the other computer. Interesting idea, would be great for one of those mini books on My Publisher.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Abbie from 6 weeks old to now: there are some extra's in there.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are great pics! I forget, how old is she now? It's great to see the progression!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Those are great pics! I forget, how old is she now? It's great to see the progression!


She is 7 months old.......


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Those are awesome pics!! I can't believe that is what Rocky will look like in just 4 months. 
Was that a frozen swimming pool she ws laying on? 
When Rocky was littlier he would lay like that on our computer chair.
Thanks again for those pics, they are great.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rocky said:


> Those are awesome pics!! I can't believe that is what Rocky will look like in just 4 months.
> Was that a frozen swimming pool she ws laying on?
> When Rocky was littlier he would lay like that on our computer chair.
> Thanks again for those pics, they are great.


Yes...that was there pool frozen......... Abbie likes to dig the on the ice....then she gets mad she cant get anything to come up , then goes and breaks the ice all the way through and then bobs for ice chunks....


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes...that was there pool frozen......... Abbie likes to dig the on the ice....then she gets mad she cant get anything to come up , then goes and breaks the ice all the way through and then bobs for ice chunks....



I might have to try that. It sounds like fun!! I am sure Rocky would love that.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

From 6 weeks until now (5 months) with a few extra pics


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

What great pictures of both Abbie and Tucker. I was wondering when the coat starts to grow out. It looks like about 5-6 months?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> What great pictures of both Abbie and Tucker. I was wondering when the coat starts to grow out. It looks like about 5-6 months?


Yeah, about then. Carson is almost 5 months and his is really starting to grow out. Especially around his neck. He's got quite the "mane" going on right now. It's kinda funny lookin'. His tail is starting to feather out too. Hopefully I can get some battery's for the cam. so I can get some recent pics up soon. :crossfing


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

These are awesome pics of all the dogs--isnt' it neat to see the age progression? Are you able to put in text next to each picture what their age is in each individual picture? I am trying to match up the age in month per picture if you get what I mean.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Maggie.... we got her at 8 weeks..........
























































*(1 year Old)*
























*(18 months Old)*


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

WOW! Maggie's build is awesome, and so is her tail! I had not seen these photos before. And it's so cool to see her as a puppy. She has matured into quite a Golden. Thanks for posting. And of course, the *Abbie *series is almost too cute to view. I can hardly stand it! 

The Tucker series is neat as well, because it's so cool to see his progression from cute little puppy to handsome young-adult Golden. Bella had a great idea! I hope that more people can post their series. I wish I could, but Dottie came to us as a full-grown Golden. Barrington was full-grown when he came to live with us, too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> WOW! Maggie's build is awesome, and so is her tail! I had not seen these photos before. And it's so cool to see her as a puppy. She has matured into quite a Golden. Thanks for posting. And of course, the *Abbie *series is almost too cute to view. I can hardly stand it!
> 
> The Tucker series is neat as well, because it's so cool to see his progression from cute little puppy to handsome young-adult Golden. Bella had a great idea! I hope that more people can post their series. I wish I could, but Dottie came to us as a full-grown Golden. Barrington was full-grown when he came to live with us, too.


 Thanks Jeff...... Maggie always had long lanky legs..... Noone ever believes Maggie is a golden...... to thin , long and lanky look..... Hootie was also full grown when I got him as well....


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in love with Maggie's tail. I bet she does some damage with that.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> I'm in love with Maggie's tail. I bet she does some damage with that.


I know right? It looks just like a broom.  ...but a beautiful broom.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> I'm in love with Maggie's tail. I bet she does some damage with that.


Its kind of funny... Maggies tail if off limits......:uhoh: :uhoh: the others dont even try to bother it... and you have to get her in the right mood to be able to brush it.....The foster puppies tried to play with it and Maggie told them in no uncertain terms ..the tail is a big NO NO... and they have left it alone since..... Actually she is pretty good with it... no knocking things off the coffee table.....


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's Miles from 6wks on to 1yr


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

k9rider said:


> Here's Miles from 6wks on to 1yr


How old is he in the 5th one...? He looks so much like Carson doesn right now...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think _someone_ needs to find some batteries... lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I think _someone_ needs to find some batteries... lol


True, true...but that would involve going to the store... I am a notorious procrastinator. I think it runs in my family...  Maybe tonight....:crossfing


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well...drink all the milk in the house, then you'll have an excuse to have to go out ... lol.


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> How old is he in the 5th one...? He looks so much like Carson doesn right now...


He's 5 months in that picture. How old is Carson?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

k9rider said:


> He's 5 months in that picture. How old is Carson?


He's just about 5 months. I think Carson has wavier(is that a word?) hair than yours but other than that they look almost identical in that photo.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

If these pictures keep coming I fear I will die of the cuteness. I absolutely love looking at every single one of these. Thanks so much to everyone who's posted.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's 5 months and he doesn't look like that at all...lol he's still very much puppy looking IMO.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker's 5 months and he doesn't look like that at all...lol he's still very much puppy looking IMO.


Not Carson. He's lost all his puppy fur and is quite the hairy beast. He's got this mane thing goin' on...like a lion. It's pretty cute...and wavey...and his tail, and legs are starting to feather out.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm...I think I'll take a picture of Tucker today and show you what he looks like.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Hmm...I think I'll take a picture of Tucker today and show you what he looks like.


that'd be cool. Maybe i'll get some batteries tonight...  If not i'll try to remember to steal some from a remote or something so I can get a new pic up.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just borrow them from the TV remote for now or something 

I gotta charge my camera, but it'll only take a few minutes for that.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

*My turn----*

Bella is almost 6 mo old---she still looks pretty much the same, just bigger .


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures...... Bella is a cutie.....


----------

